# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ::فوری:: مشکل ثبت نام سنجش

## Mohamad_R

سلام من از قرار معلوم یازدهمی ام اما میخوام امسال یه ثبت نام آزمایشی بکنم تو کنکور . اما بدبختانه کدرو خریدم اما نمیتونم ثبتنام کنم و ... مشکلات چون کد دیپلم اینجور چیزا میخواد . 



حالا دوستان میشه امسال آزمایشی شرکت کرد یانه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Egotist

اوکیه مشکلی نداره . اینقد داوطلب و سیاه لشگر هست که توش گمی شما : دی
ولی سال دیگه باید یک تیک بزنی که پارسال شرکت کردم

----------


## Mohamad_R

چجور ثبت نام کنم ؟ مشکل اینجاس

----------


## sina_hp

*یازدهم نمی تونه کنکور شرکت کنه حتی آزمایشی باید دوازدهم باشی*

----------

